# ideal age for neutering??



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Our vet says that given a strong immune system, any time between 4 and 7 months is ideal. ANy thoughts? Forgive me if this has all been posted already. Thanks.


----------



## Ms Mithchell (Mar 9, 2012)

We were told by our vet 6 months. We will most likely have it done then.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

You'll get a lot of varying responses on this. There isn't one tried and true answer. I neutured Eli around 6 months. I had hoped to hold off until he was older but he began showing signs of "sexual maturity" and we didn't want those behaviors turning into habits. Your puppy's behavior will be the biggest clue as to the right time.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

I brought Roshi in at around 5-6 months. But because not all his baby teeth were out, my vet sent me home. She thought it would be better to wait another month. If his teeth were still in, she would pull them out at the same time as his neuter. Put him out once is better twice... for his health, and my wallet!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Tucker's breeder ask that we wait until he was at least 9 mos. old but preferably one year old before neutering him if at all possible. We waited until he was 18 mos. old (DH had a difficult time with it. LOL!) A few times Tucker lifted his leg in the house, but we sternly told him "NO" and had no one issues with that again. Each one has to do what's best for them and their puppy. Tucker is a very easy going dog and it wasn't a problem waiting to neuter him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I had Kodi neutered at 6 months, because that was what was in my contract and that is also what was suggested by the vet. Knowing what I know now about performance dogs, when and if I get another puppy, I will negotiate with my breeder for a later neuter/spay age, preferable slightly over 1 year. Everything I have read suggests that this gives the pup's body the time to develop to the best degree possible. 

Ellie is right, there is a greater possibility of the pup starting to mark if you wait this long, and many pet owners may not be willing to deal with this. I feel confident that, like Rita, I could teach my pup that this was not acceptable household behavior. (and the fact is that many neutered dogs mark too!)


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

My vet refuses to neuter males till they are at least 7 months old; her concern is that the urethra must grow to full-size before neutering.

Four months, in my opinion (which I take from my vet) is too early.

There are other good reasons to postpone neutering till later; sports vets 
have written on this - Dr. Chris Zink, for instance.

I had my Australian Terrier, Kumbi, neutered at about 8.5 months. That worked out well.

Mon, 2 Apr 2012 16:51:36 (PDT)


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I had Brody neutered at 7 months as the vet wanted to make sure all his adult teeth were in and then extract any baby teeth still there at the same time as the neuter. My contract said by 6 months but my breeder was totally OK with us waiting until 7.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I had also read information that convinced me to wait until Augie was over a year. We planned to do it around 14 months, but due to my mother's health and the fact we may have to travel around that time, we ended up waiting until 17 months. I will probably be scheduling Finn fairly soon - our vet is on leave at the present time. Finn is now around 13 months and has to be watched like a hawk or he will mark.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Both breeders suggested 6 months, mostly because that is the age that they will most likely start marking. Once I asked, they both agreed to let me do it at 1 Yr. Bumi never really marked, Toby does (he just turned 6 months yesterday) but ONLY outside, which is fine with me. He doesn't Pee inside, even his litter box is used less and less these days.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> Both breeders suggested 6 months, mostly because that is the age that they will most likely start marking. Once I asked, they both agreed to let me do it at 1 Yr. Bumi never really marked, Toby does (he just turned 6 months yesterday) but ONLY outside, which is fine with me. He doesn't Pee inside, even his litter box is used less and less these days.


In Europe, it is very uncommon to neuter male dogs, and they DON'T mark in the house!:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

My opinion (and I am not a vet or breeder) is to wait til' they are fully grown (if you can and are not around fertile girl dogs) if there is no risk of 'accidental' litters, I think 12-18 months is optimal because the god given hormones do help with bone and organ development, 

The proponents of earlier are mainly to help reduce accidents and unwanted pregnancies and there is a very small increase of cancer if you wait til they are older, however, bone problems such as arthritis, chrondo and the like are significantly decreased, so pros and cons..

and there is the marking problem 

but you should evaluate your situation and do what is best, I have a girl and heat was a lot of work,..lol, waiting is not for everyone.

Kara


----------

